# pics



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

here is one of my five four-inch piranha, hehe


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

another pic of ones butt.


----------



## Snap (Mar 30, 2003)

cute P's


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Nice reds. Their spots are very dark for that size.

Joe


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Nice pics: they seem to have a somewhat greenish tint opn their upper body: is that because of the picture (and perhaps the editing afterwards) or do they have that color?
No matter what, they look great


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Yep nice looking Reds.


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

Well... they may be more like between3 or 4 inches...hehe. I don't know about the color, but my tank does grow lots of algea with all the lighting. I wish I could get that flash out of the pics though. If anyone knows how to do this let me know. Maybe the color is because of all the algea. But either way, they seem fine to me. Thanks for the compliments guys! I wish I knew how to post a video...


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Colourful ones! Nice pics!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

cute little buggers


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

great colors on those reds.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

super nice reds.
wes


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

lots of color for their size!!!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

very cute


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Nice!! Like the colors on them too. Would be a BadAss if you have green tint RBs!!


----------

